# MENDELSSOHN Op. 49



## HantsDave (6 mo ago)

This is an interesting album. Discogs says late 20s, and I see 1927 mentioned on their site. The inside cover says 11. 27 - H & S Ltd. There are four records. Does anyone else have this album? I acquired this some time ago, but haven't played the records yet...


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

I picked this 78 set up on holiday in Devon years ago quite unaware it was a classic of the gramophone. When I played it at home I understood why: it's a magical performance of Mendelssohn's best chamber work. Since its publication in the 1920s it's hardly ever been out of the catalogues. There are a number of decent CD transfers - I like the EMI and Naxos ones. Don't delay, play this beautiful performance now!


----------

